# back to the basics - Undulating Periodization



## joesmooth20 (Nov 5, 2006)

Just read through CowPimp's basic routine and figured I would try this out. Started with lower

Squats: 275x3/285x3/285x3/295x3/295x3/305x3/305x3/305x2 75sec RI (this one felt great)

SLDL: 155x9/175x8/175x8/165x10 60sec RI (hadn't done these in a while so I went a bit light)

tried lunges and it wasn't working, switched to leg curls for now.

lying leg curls: 110x10/120x8/120x8/115x9 60sec RI (these burned like hell)

through in some DB standing calve raises at the end 

120x10/120x10/120x12 70sec RI (decent but could have done better)

I really enjoyed the workout and plan to stick with it for atleast 9-12 weeks. Kinda wondering where I should throw cardio and abs in at though?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 5, 2006)

busy day tomorrow, I may just have to do some sprints and abs at home. Have to go put a bid in on a house.

last meal of the evening

1 cup cottage cheese, 2 strawberrys 5g glutamine.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I was going to say on your sldl, compared to your squat you ought to be doing more weight, but since you knew you were going light then I guess I wont say anything. Good workout.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was going to say on your sldl, compared to your squat you ought to be doing more weight, but since you knew you were going light then I guess I wont say anything. Good workout.



thanks for the reply,

yeah I definately will be upping the weight on the SLDL's, I was trying to be carefull since it had been a few months. I will tell you what though, my lowerback and hams are already sore this morning. On my way to the gym here in a bit for cardio and abs. I'm not sure how much i'll be able to do after yesterday's ass kicking.


----------



## WBM (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice workout. Those RI look like they'd make the workout puke-worthy.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 6, 2006)

WBM said:


> Nice workout. Those RI look like they'd make the workout puke-worthy.



yeah man, It felt like I'd set em down and pick em back up in 5 seconds. I thought I was going to drop the bar or shit my pants on that last set of squats


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2006)

WBM said:


> Nice workout. Those RI look like they'd make the workout puke-worthy.



Fuck yeah it does.  Then again, he did 3-2 reps.  Still though at that intensity, towards the end, all that shit adds up to a panting party!


----------



## WBM (Nov 6, 2006)

They didn't bother you on SLDLs? I might give that RI a go tonight for leg night.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

Undulating Periodization is awesome. Good on ya. Tidy looking lifts too, man.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 6, 2006)

WBM said:


> They didn't bother you on SLDLs? I might give that RI a go tonight for leg night.



SLDL's were fine and actually that RI felt perfect for that exercise. If someone has a low grip strength I could see it being hard, but other than that it rocked. I'll be upping the weights for sure next week on these.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 6, 2006)

just got back from the gym, did cardio and abs.

cable crunches: 100x12/110x12/100x12/90x11 (felt great and my form seemed to be spot on today.)

floor leg raises: 10lb medicine ball 12/14/12/9 (these burned)

torso twist w/broom handle: 10/10/10/10 (these were lame, need to replace them)

life fitness elliptical: 30min w/2min warm up and 1min cool down. H/R 160, 392cals burned.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 7, 2006)

Went to the gym and did upper body today. Was a bit dissapointed in my chest workout though. Just seemed to die out right away.

DB overhead press: 70x3/70x3/65x3/65x3/65x3/65x3/65x3/60x3 75sec RI (this was tough but felt great)

wide grip weighted chins: bw+25x3/3/3/3/3,bw+15x3/3/3 75sec RI (didn't like the station I was using very much but it was a great workout)

BB flat bench: 185x10/195x8/185x10/175x9 60sec RI (felt almost burnt out the entire time through this exercise)

close grip cable rows: 180x10/180x10/190x8/180x9 60sec RI (think I will go for more weight on these)

preecher curls: 70x10/70x10/70x8 (just kinda through these in there, weren't bad though)


----------

